# it starts......



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the long awaited body work and paint job has finally come. it is in the process at the moment and i'm not giving any details about it. i've got the car taken apart and it's all been lightly sanded so that the primer adheres like it's supposed to. i'm getting a digital camera tomorrow so i will have pictures when i'm done. if it's not done today, i'll still take pictures tomorrow and show some in the process pics. i'll get a site set up from cardomain.com or something like that. just thought you guys would like a heads up.

ps..Joel, thanks for the idea of the aerial shot  i'm going to use one of those.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! post pix soon!!!!! :thumbup: :cheers: :showpics: :idhitit::banana::jump::givebeer:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes yes, i will. i'm picking up the digital camera tomorrow and i'll load them onto the computer monday night and set up a site. as of right now, i'm getting close to half done and i'll do what i can in the morning. and still, no details. you have to wait til completion! oh yeah, and you dont get pics til then either.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they better be good :fluffy: :cheers: :jump: 

or ur out of the mafia :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you'll be jealous....you'll all be jealous. my car will be the best stock 240 there is. and i will become president of the mafia. it's always the quiet ones that take over...................


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

MUTANY!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you'll be jealous....you'll all be jealous. my car will be the best stock 240 there is. and i will become president of the mafia. it's always the quiet ones that take over...................


LOL wait till i start driving (get permit in march )


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wait till after chrismast when i get my subs i'll be bumpin!!!! in my stock 240!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ha, i have the best...umm...wait...gimme a minute...stock wheels!!! my shine in dull black with chrome lips i bought for 5.99!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got hub caps!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, quit jacking my thread or i'm gonna have to unleash some sniper shit. dont make me do it! just playing. but no, my car is looking hot. i'm going out to work on it soon. it should be less than a week before that's all finished. and then i have to swap my engine out....again. ahh damn, engine number 3 for me. oh well.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lol...sorry, but kewl...wat engine u puttin in it...agen..lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm dropping in the same basic KA24E engine. i'm too poor to get my CA right now. altho, with the money i've spent on the engines i've bought and everything, i would be pretty close to a CA clip. oh well, too late now. i have to drive it this winter anyways. i'm very upset about that too. any one want to give me a winter beater???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

winter is a nice time to drive cars in az


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ah yes, winter in hawaii, perfect waves, nice cool air, and nice cool air to drive hard in...if u think 60 degrees is kewl(for me it is.)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright BlueBOB...you just jacked my thread. i'm reporting you to a moderator! :loser: hahahahaha. you'll get pics soon enough. i like making things dramatic and building up the suspense, altho no one probably cares that much. oh well.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

update: i just took a bunch of pictures and primed some more parts. i took 16 pictures i think. some are before being touched, some are in progress, and some are already primed parts. i even took one of my wheel! but still, you get no pics. i'm going to upload them tomorrow night and take more pics and put them on a site hopefully. i'm doing a lot more work on it tomorrow after work, and then finishing what i can by the weekend. on saturday i'm swapping out my engine for my new one. so basically, the car will be all completed by next week, paint and engine, and everything else. i'm excited. :thumbup:


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> winter is a nice time to drive cars in az


true true. 480! what!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fiveagain said:


> true true. 480! what!


623


93blackSER said:


> i'm excited.


me too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guyd don't creme urselves now...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there you go, jacking my thread again. damn you people.

update again: more parts primed, on my way out to do more work. engine coming out soon and body work will be finished by the weekend and will be all primed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we aren't jackin ur thread, just giving it a lil spice,


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

update: more pictures taken, now uploaded online and am starting a webpage. you get to see when it is completed


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

alright!
p.s., no worries, every1 noes its ur thread...


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 623


i keep it east valley. so far in little more than a mile from my house i have seen a s14 w/ s15 conv., s13 silvia, sileighty (i nearly shitted). the local diamond shamrock is where it's at.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

start pm-ing me. don't wanna jack ser's thread.. (i think that's why he's holding out on the pix.. butt hurt about NFTHJ..nissan forum thread high jackers)

..no nice 240's around where i live..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm holding out on pics because i want everything to be done before anyone sees anything. i did a lot more work tonight, and i'm on my way back out there now. due to the holiday next week, it might be a little longer before completion tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make sure u take shots with ur cheap sleepy eyes


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahaha. of course i will. i have to get a better toggle switch first and i need to re-wire it again tho. this damn holiday thing is going to mess up my work schedule too so it might be a little longer than expected. i dont want to paint it yet either until after i swap my engine so i dont scratch my new paint and everything. damn, i hate when things take longer than expected.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

me too. i wanted pix  your lucky that my fingers will be too fat to type after thanksgiving


----------

